# How to setup my tower in a different room to my desk?



## brownbob06

This is going to cost you a couple hundred bucks at minimum for 2 USB cables and 2 HDMI cables alone. That's if you want to game without sound.

Is there not a better option like upgrading equipment that's in the same price range? I would say install a window AC in your room since it would be cheaper, but that would defeat the purpose of noise reduction lol.


----------



## The Pook

Build a cheap PC for general use and use that, and put the other PC in the spare bedroom.

Better than wires running all over the house.


----------



## Hammonds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brownbob06*
> 
> This is going to cost you a couple hundred bucks at minimum for 2 USB cables and 2 HDMI cables alone. That's if you want to game without sound.
> 
> Is there not a better option like upgrading equipment that's in the same price range? I would say install a window AC in your room since it would be cheaper, but that would defeat the purpose of noise reduction lol.


I am not aware of anything that will substantially reduce/remove the noise of high spinning fans, I have full Noctua NF-F12s throughout my radiators which are near silent at low RPM however at high rpm it's another story.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brownbob06*
> 
> This is going to cost you a couple hundred bucks at minimum for 2 USB cables and 2 HDMI cables alone. That's if you want to game without sound.
> 
> Is there not a better option like upgrading equipment that's in the same price range? I would say install a window AC in your room since it would be cheaper, but that would defeat the purpose of noise reduction lol.


I don't see how building another PC is going to fix my problem of gaming on my main pc from a distance?


----------



## Wildcard36qs

I just got kicked out of my office as it is becoming the new baby room. Because of this I had to sell my desk (command center as my wife called it) and get a small foldable desk that now resides in the dining room. I put my PC in the AV cabinet in the living room and ran a 50ft hdmi to where this new desk is. That brings video and audio and I am using a wireless kb and mouse.

You could do 50ft DVI cables and a USB extension and have a hub on the desk. Use a USB audio solution as well. This all should be under $200 easy


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hammonds*
> 
> I don't see how building another PC is going to fix my problem of gaming on my main pc from a distance?


Steam streaming or splashtop or other various software solutions


----------



## brownbob06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hammonds*
> 
> I don't see how building another PC is going to fix my problem of gaming on my main pc from a distance?


Upgrading your current system and building a new system are 2 different things. I suggested looking into upgrades.


----------



## brownbob06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*
> 
> I just got kicked out of my office as it is becoming the new baby room. Because of this I had to sell my desk (command center as my wife called it) and get a small foldable desk that now resides in the dining room. I put my PC in the AV cabinet in the living room and ran a 50ft hdmi to where this new desk is. That brings video and audio and I am using a wireless kb and mouse.
> 
> You could do 50ft DVI cables and a USB extension and have a hub on the desk. Use a USB audio solution as well. This all should be under $200 easy


If he is 50' away and has to run up and down a wall he can't use 50' cables. Although I do agree, he may come in well under $200. it has occured to me though, if you're worried about the quality because of the HDMI-DVI adapters have you done any research on how 75' cables will affect the signal. There has to be at least some signal degradation at those lengths. You may have to look into signal boosters as well.

Of course I understand cost isn't the main concern here, if it were the obvious solution would be noise cancelling headphones lol.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brownbob06*
> 
> If he is 50' away and has to run up and down a wall he can't use 50' cables. Although I do agree, he may come in well under $200. it has occured to me though, if you're worried about the quality because of the HDMI-DVI adapters have you done any research on how 75' cables will affect the signal. There has to be at least some signal degradation at those lengths. You may have to look into signal boosters as well.
> 
> Of course I understand cost isn't the main concern here, if it were the obvious solution would be noise cancelling headphones lol.


I agree. Beyond 50 feet, you really need to think about something else such as HDMI over CAT. Even USB will need a powered extender.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

I have extensions to use my sig rig on the living room tv. I use a 100 foot signal boosted HDMI cable (nice cl3 cable to run through walls). Games and movies look perfect (to me) with it. Though this is a single 1080p tv, I can't say how 1440 would perform, It cost me about $80 for a single cable. Make sure you get a signal boosted cable for this distance regardless of what you use.

If you need DVI-D, plan on two cables per monitor, with a repeater/booster installed in between for EACH monitor (if you're doing 100 feet, the typical setup would be a longer cable output from your main PC --> into the booster --> shorter cable to your monitor. i.e. over 100 feet use a 75 foot, booster, 25 foot installation - nothing over 25 ft on the output end). You can find boosters rated for 2560x1600 via DVI-D but they will probably cost around $100 USD each.

For my peripherals I ran two 100 ft USB active extension boosters, they must be active for this length, but there is no lag time for me with my k+m and the kids play games with xbox controllers as well, my headset works as well. I have not tested any other peripherals with them. I would like to do usb over cat5/6 but so far good solutions seem quite pricey.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> I have extensions to use my sig rig on the living room tv. I use a 100 foot signal boosted HDMI cable (nice cl3 cable to run through walls). Games and movies look perfect (to me) with it. Though this is a single 1080p tv, I can't say how 1440 would perform, It cost me about $80 for a single cable. Make sure you get a signal boosted cable for this distance regardless of what you use.
> 
> If you need DVI-D, plan on two cables per monitor, with a repeater/booster installed in between for EACH monitor (if you're doing 100 feet, the typical setup would be a longer cable output from your main PC --> into the booster --> shorter cable to your monitor. i.e. over 100 feet use a 75 foot, booster, 25 foot installation - nothing over 25 ft on the output end). You can find boosters rated for 2560x1600 via DVI-D but they will probably cost around $100 USD each.
> 
> For my peripherals I ran two 100 ft USB active extension boosters, they must be active for this length, but there is no lag time for me with my k+m and the kids play games with xbox controllers as well, my headset works as well. I have not tested any other peripherals with them. I would like to do usb over cat5/6 but so far good solutions seem quite pricey.


Agreed.

My 50 foot HDMI is CL3 rated as well and looks fantastic and no issues with quality or latency.

At work we have HDMI over CAT6 extenders and they work fantastic, but are like $300 each, but we have close to 300 foot runs.


----------



## Darkice

Nividia shield An option?

Also you could hire someone to professionally wire it up through the walls not cheap but that would be the best option.








My cousin does this sort of stuff at google amd youtube.


----------



## YZ125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hammonds*
> 
> As per the title I'm looking at putting my gaming PC into my spare bedroom and keep monitors/keyboard/mouse at my desk.
> 
> It is summer here so I need to crank up the fan speeds on my watercooled rig to keep it cool, But the noise is just too much.
> 
> I'd like to just move the whole thing into another room permanently where it can be ran at whatever noise levels & it won't bother me too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The place I wish to have my PC is around 50 feet away. I will have to route cables up the wall, through the roof, across the inside of the roof & finally down into the room
> 
> Any input would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers!


Have you looked into a wall pass-thru ? This is what I use for my studio. The monitors, keyboard, mouse and interface are in the studio and the wires go cleanly thru the vall via a "pass-thru" .
This not only keeps ALL the noise out, but also the heat too . I have a wired mouse and keyboard, it opened up their cables and lengthened them with cat5 cable splice and soldered in. It works fine. You could also use a wireless usb keyboard/mouse, use long usb cable and put the sensor in the end of the cable that's where the keyboard would be . Good luck with it !


----------



## kierwest

I feel like the lengths OP is going to just get away from the noise is absurd. Insulate the case with noise cancelling material or build a box that is insulated. This has been proven to reduce noise dramatically. Putting the computer in another room is just ridiculous and over the top.


----------



## DzillaXx

How hot does it get with the fans on low?

As you can get the water pretty hot...
Even if you warm up the internal water temp to 100f, you will be fine. AC/Windows are great for keeping a room cool too.









Graphic cards can easily take the heat

And if your CPU runs hot while gaming, just lower the OC. Just keep it under 84c









Though I know your pain, Used to run two 470's in SLI. Would make my room really hot in the summers while gaming. Ended up buying a nice big AC unit for my window. Actually thought about running tubing outside. But where I live, we have more cold days than hot.


----------



## Ganf

Is moving the PC your only option?

There isn't an old central air vent that isn't being used in the room, an attic entrance, a closet, etc?

It's going to be easier to remove the sound than it is to remove the PC when you're talking a distance of 50 feet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> How hot does it get with the fans on low?
> 
> As you can get the water pretty hot...
> Even if you warm up the internal water temp to 100f, you will be fine. AC/Windows are great for keeping a room cool too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Graphic cards can easily take the heat
> 
> And if your CPU runs hot while gaming, just lower the OC. Just keep it under 84c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though I know your pain, Used to run two 470's in SLI. Would make my room really hot in the summers while gaming. Ended up buying a nice big AC unit for my window. Actually thought about running tubing outside. But where I live, we have more cold days than hot.


Be very careful if you do this and you're using soft tubing. When it warms up to these temperatures it can spring a leak or even slip out of compression fittings, even good ones. Had this happen once and got extremely lucky in that I had installed a backplate on my GPU that caught the drip and spotted it just as it started.


----------



## Simsreaper

You can use a KVM extender. I set a few up at the factory I used to work at. They can convert audio, video, and control input to signals transmitted through a cat 5 cable, then reconverted on the other end.

Here is a link to one that would be close to what you may need.
http://www.blackbox.com/Store/Detail.aspx/KVM-Dual-Head-DisplayPort-CATx-Extender/ACU5800A

I can't tell you much about lag that they may add to your system. We used them for pretty simple tasks, and nothing close to gaming.

Anyways, maybe this will give you another idea of what is out there at least.

Cheers!


----------



## Darkice

Idea how about you set up your extreme Pc in one room and stream it to a silent media box PC at your desk?








I dont exactly know how to do it but this sounds pretty awesome now I want to try it lol


----------



## 350 Malibu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simsreaper*
> 
> You can use a KVM extender. I set a few up at the factory I used to work at. They can convert audio, video, and control input to signals transmitted through a cat 5 cable, then reconverted on the other end.
> 
> Here is a link to one that would be close to what you may need.
> http://www.blackbox.com/Store/Detail.aspx/KVM-Dual-Head-DisplayPort-CATx-Extender/ACU5800A
> 
> I can't tell you much about lag that they may add to your system. We used them for pretty simple tasks, and nothing close to gaming.
> 
> Anyways, maybe this will give you another idea of what is out there at least.
> 
> Cheers!


We also use these where I work, although we use less expensive models from NTI Tech.

http://www.networktechinc.com/usbkvm-hdmi-ip.html

Might be an option for you, but video support is limited to 1080p.


----------



## 2002dunx

I don't get it ? If it is watercooled, just hang a large radiator outside....

dunx


----------

